
Marijuana Makes for Slackers? Now There’s Evidence - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/marijuana-makes-for-slackers-now-theres-evidence-1473953464
======
dcgudeman
_The results? “Whether they were workers or slackers to begin with,” Dr.
Winstanley reported, “even small amounts of THC made them all slackers.”

THC didn’t impair the rats’ ability to perform, only their willingness to try.
That downshift in motivation didn’t happen in rats injected with CBD only._

